

Justin.tv Fingerprinting Technology Goes Live this Week - kvogt
http://newteevee.com/2009/11/11/justin-tv-live-fingerprinting-goes-live-this-week/

======
jonknee
I'm assuming it's half assed or else there will be little content left that's
worth watching. Looking at the most watched content it's almost all
copyrighted.

------
markbao
Justin.tv is a great startup, but this is going to kill their traffic.

